

The Pluto flyby is just the start of NASA's epic New Horizons mission - ChrisGranger
http://www.businessinsider.com/new-horizons-kuiper-belt-icy-objects-exploration-2015-7

======
ChrisGranger
Naturally, the new images of Pluto have been getting a lot of attention, but
there's more in store as New Horizons continues on into the Kuiper Belt.

I can't help but wonder how long it will be before humans travel to the
distant edge of the solar system in person...

